# ODNR, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Stock Surplus Lake Trout in Lake Erie



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Wildlife has joined forces with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (Service) to implement a pilot project to continue the restoration of native lake trout populations in Lake Erie.More...

More...


----------

